

Redeye VC: Microsoft/Yahoo - let the exodus begin - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/02/microsoftyahoo.html

======
hello_moto
Not trying to be a jackass here but how talented is Yahoo! engineers?

I've heard great stuffs about Google, Microsoft, Amazon and other companies'
engineers but never heard much bout Yahoo!.

Can someone share their thoughts?

~~~
pg
Yahoo, Microsoft and Amazon hackers seem to be roughly equivalent. Google
hackers seem better.

~~~
neilc
I think in all 4 cases, there is enough variability within each company that
speaking about "hackers from big company $X" in general is not particularly
meaningful -- that is, the mean at Google may be slightly higher, but the
variance is still dominant.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I think we all realize this. I think we all realize that "Nine-year-olds are
taller than eight-and-a-half-year-olds" doesn't deny the fact that there's
more variance among than between. But if you have two random samples from each
group, are you going to bet that variance will swamp mean, or that mean will
show up despite variance?

